# RedMax BackPack Blower



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello I have a redmax EZ 8500 back pack blower the unit runs after 6-7 pulls
my question is there a way to get this to start easier 1-2 pulls
changed plug, new gas/oil mix, air filter new, ran some carb cleaner through it
was thinking about changing the fuel filter next.

And when it is hot it starts in one pull, the issue seems to be cold starts


any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a strato charged engine, try starting at the idle position without locking the throttle open.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Always start in the idle position


----------



## Buildin XJS (Oct 27, 2014)

One of my blowers is the same one you have, start with it in idle as already stated. I prime it 3 to 4 times choke it Pull till it attempts to start then turn the choke off then start it takes me normally 3 pulls when cold.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*redmax*

you mean low idle correct?


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*throttle*

yes i prime it 3-4 times move the throttle to maybe 1/4
starts now in 3pulls everytime


thanks


----------

